# Cherub Maltese breeder



## malteselover1 (May 15, 2012)

Hi im looking t o get and puppy from them 
please somebody have experience with them can you tell me how was your experience is you puppy healthy ? do you have picture that i could see 
im very excited to get a maltese 
they are gorgeous breed and very sweet pups my friend have one and she is lovely but im looking to get from a reputable breeders


----------



## CherubMaltese (Mar 17, 2008)

This is Dale Martenson of CHERUB MALTESE.
We are AKC BREEDERS of Merit and have shown maltese for 30 years.
Our puppies are vet checked, and we have a written sales contract with every sale.
If you view our website you may read testimonials from our customers or speak to our vet and we would like to do the same with you.
Thank-you,
Dale Martenson
AKC BREEDER OF MERIT


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Where is Cherub Maltese located???


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It says on their website, Dallas Fort Worth area.


----------

